# [tlw gelöst]k3dSurf starten - nicht im portage tree

## oliver2104

Hallo,

möchte gerne das Programm k3dsurf verwenden, welches im portage tree nicht vorhanden ist.

hab mir im Internet die Linux Binary Version runtergeladen. zum Starten brauchts aber: libqt-mt.so.3

ich glaube das ist eine library aus der qt3-Version. Mein System basiert aber auf qt4

wie könnte ich jetzt, nur für dieses eine Programm,

die libqt-mt.so.3 runterladen ?Last edited by oliver2104 on Thu Oct 16, 2014 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l3u

Qt 3 ist jetzt natürlich schon arg alt … wenn das Programm aktiv entwickelt wird, dann sollte man dem/den Entwickler(n) wirklich ans Herz legen, das Programm auf Qt 4 oder gleich 5 zu portieren (oder es selbst machen ;-)

Evtl. gibt es Qt 3 noch in einem Overlay? Ansonsten müsstest du es halt von Hand installieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MathMod?content=163992

Es gibt einen Rewrite davon mit QT5.

----------

## l3u

Falls du das kann/willst, kannst du ja ein ebuild für die Qt-5-Variante schreiben (evtl. erst dann, wenn es nicht mehr hard masked ist ;-) und das dann dem gentoo-sci-Overlay vorschlagen!

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antworten,

k3dsurf wird anscheinend nicht mehr aktiv gepflegt.

An dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Finswimmer der mir MathMod-1.0 empfohlen hat.

 *Quote:*   

> MathMod-1.0 RC6  KDE Scientific
> 
> MathMod is a complete rewrite of K3DSurf with many new features and optimizations
> 
> 

 

habe mir von der Homepage die SourceCodes von MathMod runtergeladen.

aber keine Ahnung wie kompilieren.

Weil kein makefile und auch kein /src verzeichnis vorhanden.

Entäuschend ist aber die Tatsache dass die WindowsBinaries auf meinem DualBootSystem

auf Anhieb laufen und auf Linux solche Schwierigkeiten bereiten.

----------

## l3u

 *Readme.txt wrote:*   

> The source code is available in the "src" folder Use QtCreator from Qt5.x to compile this project

 

In der Tat ist kein Verzeichnis namens src/ dabei … Prinzipiell kann man es höchstwahrscheinlich mit qmake && make bauen. qmake erstellt das Makefile. Aber ich hab kein Qt 5 zu Hand, deswegen kann ich es nicht ausprobieren.

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Entäuschend ist aber die Tatsache dass die WindowsBinaries auf meinem DualBootSystem
> 
> auf Anhieb laufen und auf Linux solche Schwierigkeiten bereiten.

 

Daran ist aber nicht Linux schuld, sondern die (Dokumentation der) Entwickler.

----------

## oliver2104

Habe mir die Version mathmod-1.0-beta-qt4 runtergeladen.

konnte dann mit qmake ein Makefile erstellen und dann mit make

sogar eine ausführbare Datei bauen, welche auch das Programm

startet. Leider kommts nach kurzer Laufzeit regelmäßig zu Abstürzen

-> Segmentation fault

Denke das kann halt passieren weil das Programm eigentlich Qt5 benötigt.

Hab eigentlich nur noch folgende Fragen zu gentoo:

Qt3 ist schon veraltet, ist Qt4 jetzt für gentoo die passende Wahl ?

ist Qt5 für für gentoo verfügbar ?

Und mit welchem Befehl kann ich meine Qt Version eruieren.

Vielen Dank

----------

## l3u

Qt 5 ist im Moment noch „hard masked“, das heißt, es ist nicht „ohne weiteres“ installierbar. Die ebuilds für Qt 3 sind schon länger nicht mehr im Portage-Baum. Die einzige „Auswahl“, die man derzeit hat, ist Qt 4.8.5, von daher brauchst du nicht nach der installierten Version suchen, es ist die, wenn du Qt mittels Portage installiert hast ;-)

----------

## Finswimmer

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qt/Qt5

QT5 scheint es "irgendwie" zu geben, aber ob es eine gute Idee ist, das jetzt schon zu installieren und wieviel Arbeit es ist, und ob Dein Programm dann damit läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen...

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

Qt5 ist inzwischen auch (endlich) im portage. Verwende Qt schon seit der ersten 5er Version aus dem qt-Overlay und inzwischen aus dem Tree. Die Parallelinstallation mit Qt 4 und KDE macht keinerlei Probleme.

MfG,

hilefoks

----------

## oliver2104

jetzt nochmal eine naive Frage.

wie kann ich die aktuelle qt-Version im portage-tree erfragen ?

ist da

```
emerge --search qt-meta
```

das richtige Kommando ?

----------

## Fijoldar

Nutze hierzu am besten app-portage/eix.

Dann würde ich nicht unbedingt nach dem meta Paket gesuchen, sondern nach dev-qt/qtcore, das liefert in diesem Fall für amd64:

```
[I] dev-qt/qtcore

     Available versions:  

     (4)    4.8.5-r2{tbz2}

     (5)    [M]~5.3.2^t

       {aqua debug +exceptions +glib iconv icu pch qt3support ssl test}

     Installed versions:  4.8.5-r2(4){tbz2}(08:02:34 18.07.2014)(exceptions glib iconv icu qt3support ssl -aqua -debug -pch)

     Homepage:            https://www.qt.io/ https://qt-project.org/

     Description:         Cross-platform application development framework

```

Da hast du dann auch die Auflistung mit den verfübaren Slots, was dir die emerge Ausgabe nicht mitteilt.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke Euch für die sachdienlichen Antworten.

----------

